# X4 Meca 9-21 Indy



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Is this the alternate world finals being the combined finals are so far south many will not be going?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

asota said:


> Is this the alternate world finals being the combined finals are so far south many will not be going?


No just Indiana State finals, TN,KY,IL,NC and a few others have these before Finals to see whom is best in the state.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

FYI - The 4x MECA Indy state finals have been cancelled.


----------

